# Lake tinaroo 02/07/14



## Richo92 (Jul 6, 2014)

Headed up to the lake tinaroo on the weekend for a fish, usually I fish sunset to sunrise however decided to fish the arvo as it's been colder. The sun was out, nice warm day and was hoping the barra would be out warming up in the shallows.

Set off and fished for three and a half hours with nothing. Was about to call it quits, I had lost to the lake of a thousand casts again. Was paddling back to the car and there was a bank with a couple logs hanging over. The bank was clay and all the ski boats and jet ski wake had made a dirty water line. I decided to troll it as a last ditch effort. I trolled the z man swimmers 6" approx a metre behind the yak right on the water colour change and it produced this 110cm barra. Stoked!


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

What a great catch, you are one very fortunate bastard


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a beast bud, well done.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice

I was reading about dirty water lines just the other day
Good to see it's all true


----------



## Richo92 (Jul 6, 2014)

she was a bit sick so didn't put up much of a fight.

As for dirty water lines I always troll them in the yak. I keep one lure in the dirty water and one in the clean or just on the line. Works a treat. If no success trolling I cast it.


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice Barra Richo, good too see Tinaroo firing. Cant wait to get into a few salties down this way. Keep up the good work and reports!

Cheers Scotty


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

What a beast, top effort. I would love to fish for a barra, on my to do list. I would be happy with one half that size though.


----------



## Charlie1 (Oct 22, 2008)

wow he came right up and snatched it just a metre off ur backside, thats awesome...


----------

